# Turner Motorsport E46 M3



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

I thought you guys may like to see some pictures of the Turner Motorsport E46 M3. I spent a week with the car in preparation for an upcoming Roundel article, and it is very well-done. Turner has installed the Moton Club Sport adjustable dampers on the car, as well as Brembo brakes, Shark Injector, and CSL front airdam and trunk lid, in addition to other upgrades.

http://haueter.smugmug.com/gallery/33497


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

I saw this car at NHIS two Sundays ago. Will was there for a club race, but had lent his M3 to one of the guys that was instructing that day. I didn't get a chance to ride it in, but a friend did, and said it was incredible. 

It looks really sweet in person!

Supposedly Will said "you can borrow it, but just don't let any cars pass you". And from what I saw the driver didn't, even though he was on street tires, street pads, and the suspension wasn't tweaked at all.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Love it!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow that is a SWEET M3! I love those wheels!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Nice rims. RS-GTs?


yah


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Wheel*

Yeah, I LOVE the RS-GT wheels on this car. They look so much more sporty than the stock 19's when you see the two next to each other. Bloody expensive though.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

I'd stick with the RG-R. Looks are real similar...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

CSL Front Bumper... nice... 

RS-GTs... nice.... 

MOTON dampers.... NICE!

I like it... :thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

doeboy said:


> CSL Front Bumper... nice...
> 
> RS-GTs... nice....
> 
> ...


CSL trunk too.

Apparently Will is going to be selling replica CSL front bumpers and trunks soon.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

SpaceMonkey said:


> CSL trunk too.
> 
> Apparently Will is going to be selling replica CSL front bumpers and trunks soon.


You're right about that. He is having exact replicas of the front airdam, rear trunk lid and airbox made, but will offer them at a price much less than you would pay for the factory pieces.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Seneca said:


> I thought you guys may like to see some pictures of the Turner Motorsport E46 M3. I spent a week with the car in preparation for an upcoming Roundel article, and it is very well-done. Turner has installed the Moton Club Sport adjustable dampers on the car, as well as Brembo brakes, Shark Injector, and CSL front airdam and trunk lid, in addition to other upgrades.
> 
> http://haueter.smugmug.com/gallery/33497


SWEET!!
Where can I get more info on those shocks? Looks good, Like to get more info on alignment spec, etc....

FDM


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> SWEET!!
> Where can I get more info on those shocks? Looks good, Like to get more info on alignment spec, etc....
> 
> FDM


http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/index.asp?content=detail.asp?product_id=MOTON

Looks like you need to email Turner: [email protected]


----------

